# 421 Bobcat Anyone



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was running this if you had hard numbers to back up the 421hp on an 04 GTO? I am just thinking ahead on this b/c I am focused on suspension and brakes right now. I know I want to stay naturally aspirated so I would like to go with the Bob Cat package which is a solid foundation for AFR heads and a good cam....Any info or comments....

2004 GTO Blue on Blue 
No Mods......Yet
78 Elcamino SS CLone
79 Z28 Drag car- Two many mods to list
01 Honda F4i- K&N, LeoVince SLip on, Power Commander, 1 down gearing etc.etc...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

*bobcat*

The 421 and 455 BobCat Mods are are joke, a friend of mine had the 455 done on his car a 2006 goat, the cost with parts and labor plus a full dyno tune cost him over $4,000.00 .... he ended up with less then 400 Rear wheel HP...the best bang for the dollar is Nitrous,,,there is a special kit for the LS1 and LS2 motors 3 stages of Nitrous 50... 100 and 150 HP,, just at the flip of a switch ,,drive all day with a stock motor and when you need the extra power, just hit that button


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:agree :agree


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*Hp*

My 05 has a Brute Force cold air system and a Magnaflow cat back exhaust, I was going to put in a cam and supercharger in the next week or so but I changed my mind, the cam and supercharger constantly puts extra stress on your engine and extra stress means extra wear,,who needs a 450 HP engine that will end up in broken parts sitting in your garage and rusting away.. I will put the 3 stage nitrous kit in instead,, the extra 150 HP is there if you need it, and the LS2 Motor loves nitrous,


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You are contridicting yourself. What do you think N2O does? personaly that's my next mod. But it does kick your engine's ass.


----------



## GTO4now (Sep 12, 2006)

dizzy1 said:


> My 05 has a Brute Force cold air system and a Magnaflow cat back exhaust, I was going to put in a cam and supercharger in the next week or so but I changed my mind, the cam and supercharger constantly puts extra stress on your engine and extra stress means extra wear,,who needs a 450 HP engine that will end up in broken parts sitting in your garage and rusting away.. I will put the 3 stage nitrous kit in instead,, the extra 150 HP is there if you need it, and the LS2 Motor loves nitrous,



Sorry, but an engine with a good cam and supporting mods should last longer than a motor running nitrous fairly often from what I've been told. No question...and the power is always there with a cam. Instead of a s/c set-up, I'd go with a good head/cam combo. More reliable and you'll get 100+ rwhp out of it with supporting mods (intake/headers, etc.). It'll be cheaper than a s/c as well. I'm planning on adding some good heads next. JMHO


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

cruiser787904 said:


> I was wondering if anyone was running this if you had hard numbers to back up the 421hp on an 04 GTO? I am just thinking ahead on this b/c I am focused on suspension and brakes right now. I know I want to stay naturally aspirated so I would like to go with the Bob Cat package which is a solid foundation for AFR heads and a good cam....Any info or comments....
> 
> 2004 GTO Blue on Blue
> No Mods......Yet
> ...


Depends what you're looking for. If you're not worried about warranty, which is probably the case with a 2004, you can spend about $1000 less and get the same results.

I have the 455 kit, but I was looking for a little extra while keeping my warranty. I also know more than a few have the 421 kit and they're very happy with the results.

If you're not too concerned about the price, and you're not a dyno whore, you'd be happy with the 421 kit.


----------



## cruiser787904 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah I would say the 421 kit looks like a beginners package if you ask me but it puts it all in one nice package. I hate underdrive pulleys so I may just go with Long tube headers, heads, and a cam...Like I said I like naturally aspirated so N2o is out of the question on this car as well as a blower. Now my 79 camaro I would love to run a blower with nitrous...After my last engine build in the camaro I screwed my self with the pistons I used so I have to re-do the bottom end before I can put any power adder on it...


----------

